# Audi Germany Launches ‘Vorsprung durch Technik’ Microsite Highlighting Technology



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi Germany has launched a great-looking new microsite as an offshoot of its German market consumer website Audi.de. Themed around the iconic advertising tagline ‘Vorsprung durch Technik’, this multi-media rich website highlights three modern technological pillars on which Ingolstadt is building its future: ultra, connect and e-tron.

More than likely, Audi enthusiasts likely know what each of these three refers to but just in case you don’t, here’s a quick rundown.

“ultra” stands for Audi’s advancement through lightweight construction. Consider the aluminum Audi Space Frame perhaps the “ur ultra”, but the move goes so much further than that. Current Audi products such as the TT, A4, A6 and A8 all boast lighter designs than their predecessors and future versions Audi models as revealed in technologies like the upcoming MLB-evo chassis architecture show that’s just the start.

“Audi connect” focuses more on Audi’s own in-car information technology. Owners of the latest A6, A7 and A8 might be reminded of Audi connect every time they fire up the iPad and surf while riding in their new Audi but, again, that’s just the start.

“e-tron” is the branding for Audi’s move into electro-mobility. We’re told that technically e-tron doesn’t encompass the typical hybrid as seen in the upcoming Q5 hybrid. Rather, the “e-tron” term is saved for either full electric automobiles or electric cars with a range extender much like the A1 e-tron with its small Wankel rotary engine to augment its range.

Want to learn more? Check out the new microsite. Alas, it’s solely in German but still worth a visit even if you don’t speak Audi’s native tongue.

* Full Story *


----------

